
How do you do marketing with no money? - gk1
https://www.groovehq.com/blog/friday-qa-february-17-2017
======
rick_perez
Twitter is a great way to get targeted traffic, but it takes work. You need to
find users that are interested and interact with them.

I was able to get 5000 signups in a month for a product I was releasing. The
product never really came to fruition (problems with my co-founder).

But, the marketing strategy still worked pretty well.

